# Oh god jrich over theo a min ago



## SamTheMan67

Man that was sick anyone got a vid of that they can post later?


----------



## Spriggan

that was ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. Roboto

That dunk was unreal


----------



## Priest

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> Oh god jrich over theo a min ago


lmao..sounded like u had a orgasm over that dunk:laugh:


----------



## D5

That was a sick dunk, no doubt.


----------



## Derrex

Yes that dunk was sick, he just climed over Theo. So was the one Nene had over Amare. Thank god for sportscenter


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>Derrex</b>!
> Yes that dunk was sick, he just climed over Theo. So was the one Nene had over Amare. Thank god for sportscenter


Let me speak for BigAmare. Amare was coming over help side and didn't have his feet planted yet. He barely had time to react.


----------



## John

It's ashame that Jrich gets some attention only for a dunk..

Did we have any chance to talk about him for the post season success? Opps, reg season first eh?


----------



## JT

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> Let me speak for BigAmare. Amare was coming over help side and didn't have his feet planted yet. He barely had time to react.


Lol I like Amare as much as anybody, but a lot of people have been giving it to him recently. Yao, Daniels and now Nene. A taste of his own medicine mayhaps?


----------



## Ezmo

both dunks made me gasp but jrich's looked like theo shoulda walked off the court


----------



## spongyfungy

This one is one of my top 5 this year.

1. Desmond Mason over Lamond Murray
2. Finley over Qyntel Woods
3. Richard Jefferson on Mark Blount
4. Baron on Jermaine O'neal
5. Tayshaun driving past Zydrunas.

Can't remember anymore.


----------



## Hibachi!

The dunk wasnt even that nice...


----------



## adarsh1

of course ratliff has 8 blocks and 12 rebounds and nobody mentions that


----------



## MJG

So, people can't discuss a highlight play without first talking about the stats and overall play of all those involved?


----------



## CP26

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> The dunk wasnt even that nice...


Screw the dunk, it was all about posterization over one of the leagues best shot blocker!!!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

can anyone put the video in this thread, because I haven't seen it and would really like to!:bball:


----------



## Hibachi!

Troy Murphy missed a lay-up, Jason Richardson had a follow-up, where Ratliff didnt even jump, in fact he wasnt even facing Richardson... I dont see how thats a posterazition... Thats if im speaking of the correct dunk


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Troy Murphy missed a lay-up, Jason Richardson had a follow-up, where Ratliff didnt even jump, in fact he wasnt even facing Richardson... I dont see how thats a posterazition... Thats if im speaking of the correct dunk


That's the wrong dunk. The dunk you are speaking of was over Randolph.


----------



## brighty

no wrong dunk, j rich had ball about 3 point line hesitated took about couple dribbles jumped, then theo jumped


----------



## Hibachi!

Why didnt they show it on NBA TV or Sportscenter? What the hell?


----------



## Spriggan

if you don't think this dunk was special, there's something wrong with you.

i mean, it defines posterization.

over the best shot-blocker in the league, no less.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Post a link of the dunk for goodness sake.



It's not as convinving seeing 5-6 people repeat the same thing over and over again...Where's the link?


----------



## Jamel Irief

That was even better than Devean Georges dunk on him.


----------



## Pinball

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> That was even better than Devean Georges dunk on him.


:laugh: That was pretty good. Devean showed Kobe how it was done.


----------



## Hibachi!

Its kind of unfair to say that, because the George dunk, Ratliff was going backwards, on a fastbreak, while George was going full speed forward...


----------



## Jamel Irief

No he wasn't, Theo was already back. Devean was actually trailing the break. Someone had the ball on the baseline (Payton?) and passed to Devean around the ft line when Theo turned to face him.

Try giving a Laker credit for once. Instead of saying things like Songalia is a better talent or Wally is a better defender.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> No he wasn't, Theo was already back. Devean was actually trailing the break. Someone had the ball on the baseline (Payton?) and passed to Devean around the ft line when Theo turned to face him.
> 
> Try giving a Laker credit for once. Instead of saying things like Songalia is a better talent or Wally is a better defender.




Is this the same dunk that bounced back up through the net because it hit Ratliff's arm? If so, I'd have to say that was a pretty nice dunk.


----------



## Arclite

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> Let me speak for BigAmare. Amare was coming over help side and didn't have his feet planted yet. He barely had time to react.


At least he had the balls to go up and challenge the shot even though he probably knew he was going to get posterized. A few plays before that, Amare came down the lane off a pass from Donnell Harvey, and Nene (Camby was there too) was sitting right in front of the basket but instead of going to take the charge or challenge the shot Nene just got out of the way and watched. Maybe that's why Amare is in the top 20 in blocks per game, and Nene, despite his size and athleticism barely averages half a block per outing.

And yes, he got posterized. Not like he got posterized by Eric Piatkowski, Nene put some emotion into the dunk and with his size and strength even if Amare got his hand there in time he probably would have ended up with a broken arm.


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the same dunk that bounced back up through the net because it hit Ratliff's arm? If so, I'd have to say that was a pretty nice dunk.


That be the one.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> At least he had the balls to go up and challenge the shot even though he probably knew he was going to get posterized. A few plays before that, Amare came down the lane off a pass from Donnell Harvey, and Nene (Camby was there too) was sitting right in front of the basket but instead of going to take the charge or challenge the shot Nene just got out of the way and watched. Maybe that's why Amare is in the top 20 in blocks per game, and Nene, despite his size and athleticism barely averages half a block per outing.
> 
> And yes, he got posterized. Not like he got posterized by Eric Piatkowski, Nene put some emotion into the dunk and with his size and strength even if Amare got his hand there in time he probably would have ended up with a broken arm.


I was being sarcastic. I haven't seen either dunk, but would love to see either one.


----------



## QRICH

http://blazersfans.net/Videos Wallace 04.avi

^^ That dunk is still better imo


----------



## The_Franchise

http://www.gswpete.com/random/jr_wow.avi 

Well here is the video some people requested, make sure you have divx installed. www.divx.com and download if you don't.


----------



## Hibachi!

Wow, that was nice


----------

